# Show us your Hosts!



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2009)

WCG members, I want to see what you are Crunching with  A lot of times I go through the team stats on FreeDC and see individuals with great output but their hosts are not shown so we no one can see how many rigs you have crunching or what CPU you have. 

If you open your profile on WCG.com and check the box circled below, it will show your host on FreeDC: 







Then when you pull up stats on FreeDC you will see this, each number is a host or crunching rig:






Click on any of them and you can see the type of CPU, WCG CPU benchmarks, and some other useful information, like daily output. Nothing personally identifiable though:






At least this way we can see what you are working with and even get a general idea about what type of output we could get from a proposed Cruncher (it would be nice if it showed actual CPU clocks as well though). 

If this has already been mentioned, ignore. Thanks guys!


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 26, 2009)

u got a point bro!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Checked the box a couple weeks ago


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

Done!  

Should show on Free-DC later today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't let you'll view my hosts.  If I do, I'll have to kill you'll.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 30, 2009)

Done, thanks for the heads up.


----------

